# Agility Video



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Okay, this is so all the agility folks don't feel left out.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

BAHAHAHA! priceless =p


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I love it. Is there one for hunt test girl? I could just see the script:

"I can't. I'll be outside till dark doing volunteer work, weeing in the woods, and eating a bag lunch sandwich with dirty duck blood hands"


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

boomers_dawn said:


> I love it. Is there one for hunt test girl? I could just see the script:
> 
> "I can't. I'll be outside till dark doing volunteer work, weeing in the woods, and eating a bag lunch sandwich with dirty duck blood hands"



Yes there is. Click below.

First Day of Dog Training


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

HAHA! That was so funny! "I would rather ask questions than read". "I don't like guns". ROTF 

Thank you so much for the link Ambika!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

This is wayyy too funny and so true. I am totally dead after I get home from dog shows and even if they are in town, my friends have no idea why I just don't have the energy to hang out with them nights after I've been at the show all day!


----------

